# Jawbone 8650 surf rod



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

This is for my Gold avet LX, for large casted baits targeting sharks. It is a Jawbone 8'6", JBX8650 blank from Roys in corpus. I had Rocky send it to me here in New Orleans. Perfection reel seat, that matches the reel nicely. Butt wrap is an 8 axis "fish scales" and the fore is a version of the sparkler. Used Red shade pack from billy, some gray/blacks i had, and "Old Gold" metallic from Pac bay. That is an excellent thread. 
We had a post a few weeks back asking about ramps. I included a pic of how I do them (learning as i go...). I use that 1/4" tape and just build up a couple of rings, like arbors, at increasing height (sometimes only 1 is needed). I leave a gap in between, so the epoxy contacts the blank. then I just build it up w/ epoxy each time i put a coat on my dec wraps or guide wraps etc with whatever is left over. Maybe sand it down if needed. Then i wrapped w/ brown thread to match the grips (hypalon) This time they looked pretty good. That's it! sorry i haven't posted in a while! lazy taking pics! Jim


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That's top notch stuff, Jim! Beautiful job. I'm gonna guess you have at least an hour or 3 invested in those wraps. :sarcasm1. Spot on, my friend!!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, that's super nice. Beautiful wraps no doubt. The depth of the scales with shades are playing tricks on my eyes. You definitely knocked this one out of the park sir.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you, gentleman. I tell you , jerry, I am getting so fast at the decorative wraps, I knock those out then look at the guides i have to grind and underwrap and overwrap and straigthen and rewrap etc, and i wish I had take longer! I am doing these wraps in just a few evenings after work now. I'm telling you, talking to Billy at Lance's in march (?) was very helpful for speed.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Man that is killer work!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

jimj100 said:


> Thank you, gentleman. I tell you , jerry, I am getting so fast at the decorative wraps, I knock those out then look at the guides i have to grind and underwrap and overwrap and straigthen and rewrap etc, and i wish I had take longer! I am doing these wraps in just a few evenings after work now. I'm telling you, talking to Billy at Lance's in march (?) was very helpful for speed.


I saw you and Billy huddled up that Sat. evening. Very cool that you got his one on one! The results speak for themselves!!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Killer rod Jim! Way to go!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Jim, great colors too.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey, i went out monday to Grand Isle with the new rig. No sharks (getting cool...) but did catch this bull red to get the skunk off the rod. In record time! new customs usually sit there untouched while ugly sticks, old rods and what not get non stop action....


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Way to go on the bull red! Nice bend on that rod as well! You see, pretty rods do catch fish! :dance:


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Jim that came out GORGEOUS!!! I love teh REd shade pack, and with the gold it just screams class!! Really nice work. I'm glad that the time we spent was beneficial to you!! Thanks for letting me know that. Those small details and todbits make so much of a difference, but explaining them on teh phone or typing to people with varying skill levels usually doesn't work out. GEtting to see your work first hand, picking it apart, and explaining how you can do things a little more efficiently without sacrificing quality - def worth the time to show up there and for me to attend.


----------

